# Delete me



## BeautifulBasil (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello Traveler! I am who hopes to be your Future DM! I am looking for a few people either familiar or new to Dungeons and Dragons and can be active enough to make a post at least once every other day. 

I'm looking for players who are looking to create unique characters with interesting/compelling backstory (I can help if creators block troubles you haha) and explore a vast world that will be tailored to your created backstories and individual interests. 

I would like to host the RolePlay on Discord but this is open for discussion for those interested, and keep it generally SFW though Players should be *18+* because the posts made by me will be graphic during certain moments, and romancing other characters/NPCs will be fine. 

As a seasoned player in this game I just want to say a few things just as general guidelines

Mainly Magical characters may be permitted to have a minor familiar. This means Druids, wizards, Sorcerers. if you decide your rouge or ranger ca cast minor spells this does not warrant a familiar and the entire party will not be allowed to have pets. It'll destroy the RP faster than anything. I'm gonna allow one max, so if more than one player decides they would like a familiar I will weigh the importance of each and come to a decision. 
Since players will be at least 18 Some content may breach the PG13 line, this being said encounters of an explicit nature may arise, but for the comfort of myself and other players these will often result in a fade to black, but if it is with another consenting player you can take it to personal DM and if something significant occurs from this Id be happy to write it into the story! 
This game is going to be played very similarly to 5e Dungeons and Dragons though Ive made some changes to the system to work best on an online platform, so how this'll work is I will make large text posts about how everything is happening around the party, after this each player is allowed to make one post which can be edited as many times as they'd like before my next post, after that its been set in stone. Each character will be rolling for stats and outcomes using discords roll20 bot, if we dont use discord for whatever reason I will roll for you and tell you your characters stats and outcomes, after being generated I'll allow one reroll of a stat.
Most of this Id like to explain to my future party, so If you'd like to be part of a literate Fantasy RP leave a comment here or send me a DM and most of the time I will get back to you same day. 
When I've got 3+ people in my party we'll have a starting chat for meet&Greet and sharing character concepts before we start the actual Campaign and anyone who'd like to join past that will b written in!

Cant wait to meet you!


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 30, 2018)

You got me just by presenting yourself as DM. Where do I sign! Oh wait. I sign here!

Whimsy ready for adventure!


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Aug 30, 2018)

I would be interested! This is pretty much exactly what I was hoping to find.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2018)

Is this going to be a legit D&D game?


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm up for it!


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Aug 30, 2018)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> I'm up for it!
> 
> Since you mention posts, I'm assuming it'll be play-by-post rather than voice chat, or...?


I wouldn't mind either way.


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Aug 30, 2018)

Alright! if you all would DM me your character ideas and Discord info We can get started today!


David Drake said:


> Is this going to be a legit D&D game?


More of less, Its going to have very similar game mechanics as a real D&D session with a little home brew here and there for flavor I know 5e best but also use occassional mechanics from 3e which we can go over in Discord if you're still interested

I'm going to have a voice channel open as well as a seperate OOC chat so we can talk about upcoming events, make jokes, and have a good time in real time haha but all of the in-game RP will be texts posts. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 30, 2018)

I would like to join in if possible.


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Aug 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I would like to join in if possible.


Alright! DM me what kind of character youd like to play, as well as your discord info please!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2018)

I am very interested, but I'm not comfortable with Discord at the moment. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Aug 30, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I am very interested, but I'm not comfortable with Discord at the moment. Perhaps in the future.


Sorry to hear that, if you ever change your mind I'd be happy to write you in!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Scout_Charger (Aug 31, 2018)

Ok, I thought about it for a while now and I think this is the best way to get my feet wet, so to speak.
Only a few days into the fandom I got the advice to just jump into some RPs and see where things go and your offen seems to be perfect to do just that. Therefore I'd like to join.
I'm a relatively seasoned D&D player and have also played other RPG systems.
So, what do you say?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Sep 1, 2018)

well i know the baiscs behind d&d, played a bit of the elder scrolls version. so i want to see how i can make a hero for such a thing.


----------



## Miseix (Sep 1, 2018)

I love some D&D for sure, (Even though I haven't gotten past 4e)


----------



## Corerue (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm interested, may take me a bit to get used to Discord and 5e but I'm a long time DnD player. Most recently Pathfinder but willing to go for a challenge and more mature rpg play.


----------



## TalontheKobold (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey there! This sounds quite awesome is there perhaps a spot left? :3


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm interested in this too, I've been looking for a literate SFW furry rp discord thing for a while now, though I'm still getting used to D&D gameplay mechanics. Are we actually meeting up over voice every now and then or RP post whenever? I think I'd like to know more about your fantasy world/the plot before whipping up a character too.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Oct 11, 2018)

I play DnD a lot but not really done anything from back in 3E (if I have then whatever DM I had at the time didn't mention it) so if you will have me I'll try to keep up. I tend to play the wizard a lot just because I find them cool but I know all the classes well enough to get by.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 26, 2018)

This sounds pretty neat, I always  planted to play D&D.
Do you still need people?


----------



## Corerue (Dec 21, 2018)

Still interested!


----------



## WieBer (Dec 21, 2018)

Can I still Join?I like to play and DM D&D,and this sounds interesting


----------



## Bluewolf4730 (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBasil said:


> Hello Traveler! I am who hopes to be your Future DM! I am looking for a few people either familiar or new to Dungeons and Dragons and can be active enough to make a post at least once every other day.
> 
> I'm looking for players who are looking to create unique characters with interesting/compelling backstory (I can help if creators block troubles you haha) and explore a vast world that will be tailored to your created backstories and individual interests.
> 
> ...



So is this basically a D&D session over discord, cause if so, im all for it. i live in FL myself and aready join 3 games and DM 1 soim fairly versed in D&D. In fact, this Jan. will be my 1 year anniversary with D&D


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 24, 2018)

Correct me if i'm wrong...
This isn't going to actually be a tabletop, meaning it's not on tabletop simulator nor Roll20?

I have played some DnD, not so much 5e, but have with older versions like 3.5e. 
So I can defiantly make a character sheet, though may need to know your rules on making a sheet, some DMs are weird with how they want us to make it, and if provided I can make backstory that'll greatly fit in the current lore if needed.

Although, judging from how old this post is, and all the comments I can assume this is full, especially since it seems necro'd.


----------



## BlitzBot (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey am I too late to join


----------

